# 2 bedrooms at Bluebeards Castle Villas III - help needed



## krmlaw (Mar 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if these are lockoffs or real 2 beds?

The RCI confirm says full kitchen.  I awaiting confirmation from the resort that it actually is (Full fridge, at least a cooktop). 

Also - should I be requesting a certain room location?

Thanks!


----------



## Tia (Mar 26, 2012)

There is one real 2br in Villas III not a lock off, most are studios/lockoffs. I'd call the resort desk to inquire or email 

Bluebeards Front Desk
E-mail Address(es):
bbcfrontdesk@spmresorts.com





krmlaw said:


> Does anyone know if these are lockoffs or real 2 beds?
> 
> The RCI confirm says full kitchen.  I awaiting confirmation from the resort that it actually is (Full fridge, at least a cooktop).
> 
> ...


----------



## siesta (Mar 26, 2012)

Has all of bluebeards castle been renovated?


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks guys! 

i booked my mom a studio as well, but if we have a lock off i might cancel the studio and just have her stay in the locked off side.


----------



## Tia (Mar 26, 2012)

siesta said:


> Has all of bluebeards castle been renovated?



The main lobby, Hilltop I & II, Villas III and Villas I, got the most redoing. Pirates Pension was the newest of the HOA's, but their board did not participate with the lawsuit that won the millions from the developer, so less was done there. Personally I like Hilltop I layout best, have not seen a newly redone Villas I however.


----------



## siesta (Mar 27, 2012)

Tia said:


> The main lobby, Hilltop I & II, Villas III and Villas I, got the most redoing. Pirates Pension was the newest of the HOA's, but their board did not participate with the lawsuit that won the millions from the developer, so less was done there. Personally I like Hilltop I layout best, have not seen a newly redone Villas I however.


Thx for that info, my parents stayed here decades ago. Id like to check it out. Krmlaw, please update us on your stay


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 27, 2012)

good news - resort said they gave us the "Real" 2 bedroom, not lock off. MUCH better for us with the baby. 

does anyone know about this room?

thanks!


----------



## Tia (Mar 29, 2012)

You have a pm re


----------



## montanacowboy (Mar 29, 2012)

*Villas III 2 bedroom unit*

I have a 2 bedroom in Villas III. It's not a lockout, it's a two bedroom unit with full kitchen including a 4 burner range, full size refrigerator, dishwasher and a washer and dryer. I have pics of the unit if you would like to see it. Email me at larry@glacierrealestate.com . This is the only 2 bedroom unit in Villas III.


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks so much!!


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 29, 2012)

This is why I love tug! I've received so much help thank you! I have pics on the room, have been in contact w the resort and got my moms room next to ours. Thank you!!


----------

